# Dir. of Public Safety. Unity College (Maine)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Director of Public Safety
Institution:
*Unity College*

Location:
Unity, ME

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/28/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Location:* Unity, ME

*Category:* Professional 
*Posted:* Feb 20, '18

*About Unity College:*

For over fifty years, Unity College has been preparing the next generation of environmental professionals and leaders to successfully face real-world challenges. We believe that we should serve a broad range of students from all backgrounds across the U.S. and the world. To be responsive to the rapidly changing needs of students and society, Unity College has adopted an enterprise model as its institutional organization, expanding the college into two distinct units that offer both undergraduate and graduate environmental degrees: flagship campus and distance education.

On our flagship campus, our liberal arts curriculum is built upon a unique framework of sustainability science the first of its kind in the nation. A distinctive approach to learning provides our students with an exceptional, high-quality education, enabling them to drive real change with leading-edge knowledge and expertise within any of our 17 environmentally focused majors. Our unique location provides extraordinary opportunities for hands-on learning and research, and active and engaged students work together with forward-thinking faculty to make true community-based learning possible. From 225 wooded acres of farmland overlooking Unity Pond in the tranquil village of Unity, Maine, we prepare each of our students to make a mark on the world.

Our distance education unit, started in 2016, extends the effects of a Unity College education to adult learners, and beyond the physical confines of the flagship campus. Unity College Online offers affordable, accredited master's degrees and non-degree credits, ideal for working professionals seeking to advance their careers, helping students become the change maker the world needs while still honoring their commitments, wherever they are.

*Job Description:*

The Director of Public Safety is responsible for the safety of all Unity College students, employees, guests and property. Reporting to the Director of Human Resources, the Director of Public Safety oversees the daily operations of the department while ensuring that all policies, procedures, controls and reporting regulations, including those required by the Clery Act, are complied with at all times.

The Director of Public Safety works closely with Student Success staff to ensure Public Safety is fully integrated into programmatic initiatives for the flagship campus. The Director must be a steady yet decisive leader, with the ability to listen and make decisions quickly in response to a variety of unpredictable scenarios.

Unity College is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, gender, religion, age, sexual orientation, national or ethnic origin, disability, marital status, veteran status, or any other occupationally irrelevant criteria.

*Specific Requirements Include:*


Bachelor's degree in a related field with at least 3 years of job-related experience.
Minimum of 2 years' experience in a supervisory position in a related field is required. Experience in safety and security in higher education is preferred.
Ability to evaluate situations and incidents and choose the most appropriate course of action to ensure the safety of students and employees.
Ability to read, analyze and interpret general business periodicals, professional journals, technical procedures or governmental regulations.
Ability to write reports, business correspondence, policies and procedure manuals.
Ability to effectively present information and respond to questions from students, parents, staff and the general public.
Ability to solve practical problems and deal with a variety of variables in situations where only limited standardization exists.
Ability to interpret a variety of instructions furnished in written, oral, diagram or schedule form.
Knowledge of principles and processes for providing excellent customer service to all campus employees, students and visitors.
Valid Driver's License with a good driving record.
Ability and willingness to work with students from diverse political/socioeconomic backgrounds and a wide range of physical and academic abilities.
Personal commitment to the environmental focus and mission of the College.
Ability to work occasional extended or weekend hours.
Must live within 45 miles of campus.
*To apply online,* *please click here:* *http://bit.ly/UnityDPS* 

To assure confidential tracking of all applicants, no applications will be accepted via email. ALL INQUIRIES WILL BE HELD IN STRICT CONFIDENCE.

This search is being managed by Laura Weinman, Assistant Vice President of KEES. Questions may be addressed to www.kees2success.com.

PI102647226
*Application Information*
Contact:
Unity College

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/2znh9mys5d97g3gf


----------

